# And now this:



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Some of the video is graphic. Briefly.

I am reserving comment for now.

Video: Police car rams armed suspect - Telegraph


----------



## JayPee (Nov 29, 2009)

Melluvahess and difficult to comment on I agree. If the guy has a high powered rifle and has cranked off a round in public at someone, do we want him to get to the nearby shopping center? And if the cops confront him, will it result in a fire fight with rifle bullets flying all over the neighborhood? Somebody's going to have a tough call on this one.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

JayPee said:


> Melluvahess and difficult to comment on I agree. If the guy has a high powered rifle and has cranked off a round in public at someone, do we want him to get to the nearby shopping center? And if the cops confront him, will it result in a fire fight with rifle bullets flying all over the neighborhood? Somebody's going to have a tough call on this one.


Yeah - except for the fact that apparently he only fired into the air. Tough call......


----------



## Tip (Aug 22, 2012)

The common factor throughout all of these instances:

A person IS breaking the Laws of our land and IS presenting a danger to the general public and IS ignoring lawful orders issued by the people selected to enforce the laws of our land and IS continuing to present a danger to society.
Yet somehow now certain segments of our society want us to ignore all of that and blame the cop when something bad happens. I don't get it.

We, society, entrust Law Enforcement with certain tasks and responsibilities - to enforce the laws of the land and to apprehend those who choose not to follow those laws and deliver them to stand trial for those transgressions. Unfortunately, part and parcel to that WE, society, DO NOT allow, and their integrity Will not allow them to simply walk away when someone refuses to be called to answer for their actions. So situations escalate and bad things happen. How about we start blaming those who are the root cause of all these situations. 
Right or wrong law enforcement is doing the job we have entrusted to them. If you do not believe law enforcement to be correct, if you feel you have been wronged then address the situation in the manner society has provided for addressing the situation. Escalating the situation by ignoring and/or attacking and/or attempting to evade them and/or attempting to prevent them from doing their lawful duty is going to result in bad things happening.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

@ Sail..

Would it make a difference if he was aiming at someone?, should officers wait until innocent blood is spilled before taking action? 

It would only take seconds for a resident to come outside to see what was going on and be mowed down by the suspect. Why wait for that to occur?

He obviously was not compliant with verbal commands and had just committed multiple crimes in the area.... why wait for homicide to be added to the list of charges?

Something to consider.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

I am not reserving comment for now. Based on what was evident to the officers, they made a quick and appropriate decision. 

Of course hindsight is 24/7, but in this case maybe only 12/5. He's not black and he's not dead, so it has the making of old news.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

TAPnRACK said:


> @ Sail..
> 
> Would it make a difference if he was aiming at someone?, should officers wait until innocent blood is spilled before taking action?
> 
> ...


I'm not taking issue with anything, just correcting a mis-statement.

The cop in the car that DIDN'T hit him was completely shocked by the other car doing so. I'm not saying the guy didn't need to be stopped, but to ram him from behind is a bit drastic, no? If he had been shot in the back while just walking along, how would you feel?

As I say - I'm reserving judgement on the whole thing, but felt a correction was in order when JayPee said he had fired AT someone.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SailDesign said:


> Some of the video is graphic. Briefly.
> 
> I am reserving comment for now.
> 
> Video: Police car rams armed suspect - Telegraph


I ain't clicking on any "UK". link


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

pic said:


> I ain't clicking on any "UK". link


Phreakin' xenophobe....


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I get ya, i'm not hard-timing you... just giving some points to consider.

Anyone would be shocked seeing that... LE or otherwise. I actually said the same thing out loud just viewing the footage... it's a shocking video.

Decisions are made quickly on the street, and once an incident calls for the use of deadly force it really dosen't matter if an officer uses a car or his rifle/pistol.

I actually was involved in a similar incident so I know how hard it is to make tough calls in nanoseconds. I think the office was acting in the publics best interest to end this incident before innocent lives were lost.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SailDesign said:


> Phreakin' xenophobe....


Lol :smt033

Anyway ,it's all " MOOT " ,,,, he's not a black man and it actually happened in February.

Officer been cleared of any wrongdoing


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

If you read the article attached you'll know that this moon bat had gone into a Walmart and stole the gun and ammunition already. He follows that with loading the gun and

firing it. I think that with these factors considered, the cops showed amazing restraint in not pulling out an AR and turning this nut into a collander.

GW


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

,,,,,that cost a lot more than a bullet!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Capt Rick Hiott said:


> ,,,,,that cost a lot more than a bullet!


Lol.(cost of a bullet, above) 
At least they can't blame it on a handgun, firearms. Using the vehicle instead of the handgun makes it less personal, I actually think it was the pretty good timing that the steering malfunction in the patrol car happened at just the right moment.(kidding)

In reality , the officers actions probably saved the perps life. The car subdued the suspect verses being shot to death.

I'm just glad the officer didn't run over the wrong person. Most likely there was a positive identification made beforehand. We are only basing our opinions on what information we are fed.

I went to Fox News verses that "UK LINK" provided by the "OP" UK is the Ukraine? :smt033


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

pic said:


> Lol.(cost of a bullet, above)
> At least they can't blame it on a handgun, firearms. Using the vehicle instead of the handgun makes it less personal, I actually think it was the pretty good timing that the steering malfunction in the patrol car happened at just the right moment.(kidding)
> 
> In reality , the officers actions probably saved the perps life. The car subdued the suspect verses being shot to death.
> ...


United Kingdom.... As in "Britain."

Ukraine is "UA"

DO try to keep up.


----------



## Tip (Aug 22, 2012)

So Arm Chair Sail
What WOULD have been an appropriate response in your eyes?

Shoot him in the back? "He was running away"
Tranq dart "treating him like an animal"
Sarin gas "just like terrorists"
Mace/Tear Gas -- very well might escalate the situation - now you got a blind shooter.
Letting him go "how could you, he'll hurt someone, he's a menace!!"
Wait till he shoots a cop or John Q and then shoot him?

Yeah, the course of action is shocking, very shocking but it safely (for the public and LEOs) incapacitated the shooter without killing him -- isn't that what all the rubbish about shoot to wound is all about? Incapacitate but don't kill?

So, how do you think it SHOULD have been handled?


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Tip said:


> So Arm Chair Sail
> What WOULD have been an appropriate response in your eyes?
> 
> Shoot him in the back? "He was running away"
> ...


I don't. I offered this for interest, not for judgement.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

The officer in the speeding car was definitely thinking outside the box. Not sure that I would have done that, or even have thought of it as a viable option. 

But then again, it's 2015, times have changed and anything goes. :draw:


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I think that we just witnessed the evolution of the PIT maneuver. (PERPETRATOR IN TRACTION) I think it should be in the LE training manuals!

GW


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

There was a time , when an officer could be proud of never having to shoot their service gun.

In this case , the officer can still possibly say *" in my whole career I've never had to shoot my service gun, but I ran over 22 people "*

:smt033


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

In my opinion, once a person decides to break the law and then chooses to resist arrest, *THEY ARE ASKING FOR IT* and anything can happen. Police officers are human beings that are often put into crazy situations and are expected to have perfect judgment 100% of the time. 99% of the time they do but that 1% is the *nightly new's* bread and butter.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

pic said:


> There was a time , when an officer could be proud of never having to shoot their service gun.
> 
> In this case , the officer can still possibly say *" in my whole career I've never had to shoot my service gun, but I ran over 22 people "*
> 
> :smt033


 :anim_lol:


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Okay, so now I'm more or less waiting for the next news story of a police officer running over a suspect, vs. getting out of his car and dealing with the situation.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Cue SWAT vehicles with "people-plows" on the front....


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Not necessary. The newly designed "Urban Assault Vehicles" that the government has been distributing around the country to local police departments will work just fine. No damage to the vehicle will show after impact. There will be obvious observable damage to the corpse.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Mark my words.......there will be other instances of similar "take-downs" in the future. It's just a matter of time.


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> Mark my words.......there will be other instances of similar "take-downs" in the future. It's just a matter of time.


 Yup. Methinks the Mowing Officer just may have started a trend in the replacement of the tazer with the Cruiser.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Well, as long as we don't hear about them mowing down the wrong person because their backs were to the car.....


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

SailDesign said:


> Well, as long as we don't hear about them mowing down the wrong person because their backs were to the car.....


I don't think it's all gonna be positive news.............:watching:


----------



## BBtruck (Jul 4, 2014)

Fast thinking by the Officer doing the ramming. Job well done. That is all.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

"Warp speed, Number one, and stand by to Ram"
"Ship is ready Captain"
"Make it so, Number one"


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

pic said:


> View attachment 1129


Yup! That.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

actually, considering the risks involved to the officers had they gotten out of their cars and tried to confront the guy with drawn weapons, I think the run down was appropriate in light of the fact that this guy was apparently on the edge of a retail area and heading that way. Now the added benefit to using one of the Urban Assault Vehicles to do the run down was that it would not have suffered any damage from hitting the cinder block wall after hitting the perp. The cruiser kinda took a beating from that wall, a UAV would have been fine and definitely ready to go back into service right away. :lol:


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

The officer has been issued a new vehicle, however, the decal on the door says: "To Protect and Swerve"

(Bah Dum Dum)


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

I think it worked out just fine. The use of an UAV would have looked planned and calculated. The cost of a misplaced bullet could have been anybody's guess. The price of repairing the police cruiser was a pittance, compared to the possible alternatives.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

BackyardCowboy said:


> The officer has been issued a new vehicle, however, the decal on the door says: "To Protect and Swerve"
> 
> (Bah Dum Dum)


That is classic!

GW

P.S. I think on ONE ADAM 12 the sign would read "To Swerve And Protect"


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I saw NYPD do this in the early 90's for a guy shop lifting and running away from the Police. They clipped him on Canal street. I though this was SOP.


----------

